# Flat TIre



## gajet31 (Oct 30, 2010)

I was out doing some fishing on a local lake that was drawn down 5 feet. My partner was backing the trailer down the ramp, and went too far, dropping the trailer off the end of the ramp. I didn't think it was going to be a problem, as he easily pulled it up a few inches. I loaded the boat on the trailer, and he pulled me out. I jumped out and looked down, and the left side tire was completely flat. So flat it was riding on the wheel. I was angry for about a minute, and then went through the process of putting on the spare. ****LEARNING LESSON: MAKE SURE YOUR SPARE TIRE IS NOT FLAT**** I was lowering the jack and my spare tire was flat. It had enough air for me to limp to the gas station, where I filled it up. While I was there I put air into my regular tire, and found a large hole. My trailer is a 2007 trailstar. I have attached a picture of my wheel so you can see what it looks like. My question: Do I put a new tire on the wheel, or do I buy a new wheel and tire? I am new to the boat/trailer world so I am unsure what I should do. The tire is a 5.30X12, tubeless. Thanks.


----------



## gajet31 (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is the picture


----------



## shrike (Oct 30, 2010)

Unless your wheel is damaged you just buy a tire.


----------



## welder (Oct 31, 2010)

Dude , it looks like you are slinging Grease out of the Hub . You might want to have it checked also while your at the Tire shop.


----------



## gajet31 (Oct 31, 2010)

Welder, 
Thanks for the heads up. I recently purchased the rig, and when I acquired it I noticed the grease. I completely tore apart the hubs and they were in good shape. The reason the grease was everywhere is because the small rubber caps were missing. I have replaced the rubber caps, but I never completely cleaned the wheels. That picture is actually from when I tore apart the hubs.


----------



## gajet31 (Oct 31, 2010)

Back to the original question. I talked to a buddy, and he said it was possible to put a new tire on the old wheel. He said it would be hard work and the job would utilize strength and screw drivers. The problem is sealing the bead (the tires are tubeless). His suggestion was, after the tire is on the wheel, pour lighter fluid around the bead, and light it on fire. This seals the tire rubber to the wheel, created the necessary seal. I am not sure about this idea, opinions??? I believe I am going to order the tire, and take it to a local shop, and let them deal with putting it on the wheel, and sealing the bead.


----------



## redbug (Oct 31, 2010)

take it to an rv shop they can mount it for you 
why risk damage to a new tire


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 31, 2010)

just about any tire shop should be able to mount a new tire on the rim whether you buy the tire there or not.


----------



## lbursell (Nov 1, 2010)

TNtroller said:


> just about any tire shop should be able to mount a new tire on the rim whether you buy the tire there or not.



Plus, they have the equipment to do it right. Doing any job with the right tools makes all the difference.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 1, 2010)

With the correct tools changing a small trailer tire is not hard. The tire shops around me won't do the small 8" tires.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 1, 2010)

Before trying the lighter fluid trick, you can take a rope and tie a loop that is just a little larger than the diameter of the tire. After placing the rope around the center of the tread around the tire, take a screwdriver or pry bar and start twisting the rope around like you would wind up a rubber band. As the center of the tire pulls in toward the rim the bead will expand out toward the rim to seat it as you add air to it. Be careful while adding air to it because the screwdriver or pry bar may want to spin around. That is less harmful to the tire. There are two things I deal with that I am overly cautious with as a mechanic, tires and batteries. They can both explode.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 1, 2010)

KMixson said:


> Before trying the lighter fluid trick, you can take a rope and tie a loop that is just a little larger than the diameter of the tire. After placing the rope around the center of the tread around the tire, take a screwdriver or pry bar and start twisting the rope around like you would wind up a rubber band. As the center of the tire pulls in toward the rim the bead will expand out toward the rim to seat it as you add air to it. Be careful while adding air to it because the screwdriver or pry bar may want to spin around. That is less harmful to the tire. There are two things I deal with that I am overly cautious with as a mechanic, tires and batteries. They can both explode.


Use a ratcheting tie down strap.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't try to lighter fluid trick! Some people get lucky and it works for them, but it's incredibly dangerous, and many times, it burns up the tires. I'm at work and can't get to youtube so I can't share any links that show the tires burning...but they are there if you look. Also, I will second the "take it to a shop" advice. I use tire changers all the time, and it isn't difficult when using the right equipment. They should be able to mount them together easily for you so you don't run the risk of tearing it up yourself. While you are there....have them balance it too. Any new tire to a wheel will need to be balanced. Good luck.


----------



## shrike (Nov 2, 2010)

Take your wheel to a tire shop and have a new tire installed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 3, 2010)

Tire shop - what???


Use the lighter fluid and video it so you to can be a uTube star


Get some life insurance and name me as a beneficiary as well please [-o<


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Couple of things.
A 5 lug 12" tire with wheel goes for about $50 at Menards. How much is the new tire, plus labor to have it installed going to cost you?


We use ether, not lighter fluid, to seat the bead on tires while 4 wheeling. 
Spray the ether, toss a match and it pops into place. However that's on 35-44" tires, not 12" tires. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABuvbUIzj2U
It's that easy.

I worked in a tire shop, those little tires are the worst to get a bead seat on. Typically we had to get out the air tank with a quick release handle. Fill the tank to like 90 psi, put the nozzle up to the tire and open the valve as fast as possible. Plug your ears, and hope she seats. Tried the rachet strap too. Soap can help.


----------



## fish devil (Nov 14, 2010)

:twisted: Buy from the Internet. I had two tire/rim combos(same size as yours, C-load rated) delivered to my house for just over a hundred bucks. Check them out.....https://www.easternmarine.com/12-and-13-Trailer-Tire-Rim/


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 16, 2010)

Unless you have experience in hand mounting tires,your best bet is to buy a tire and have a professional mount and balance it for you. I recently purchased 2 Goodyear Marathon trailer tire(load range C) from https://www.TireRack.com for $62.00 each.They are 175/80R13.


Scrap that TireRack thing,the smallest tire they have is a 13inch.


----------



## gajet31 (Nov 16, 2010)

I appreciate all the responses. I ordered the exact tire I have on my trailer, for $25.00. I then took it to a local tire shop, where they mounted it for me for $10.00. Done deal.


----------

